# First bird



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

My 8 y.o made his first kill tonight a good bird with his .410 7" beard 19#


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Nice bird congrats


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

Congrats to the young man. Great to see young ones carrying on the culture, we need them


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

He is hooked now he's ready for spring season!


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

WOW! A fall gobbler! To me it's one of the tuffest bird's to get. Great Job!


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

Congrats. Looks like one happy boy.


----------



## bubbster (Jun 2, 2013)

good job!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Great job...on a great bird!
Young man will now be counting the days until Spring season.


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

Your little guy looks really proud !! Great job working to create memories of high quality outdoor achievements !!


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Yeah he was jacked still is. I'm doing the fan beard and wing mount for him. He wants to try to kill a deer with that .410 now I think he needs another year before he kills a deer though and he will probably do that with the old lady's cross bow he shoots that's thing pretty good


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

Congrats to your son on a great trophy!
High fives to you as a father!!


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Wow that is impressive! That is a great picture.
Congrats!


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Was you and your son in a blind? Nice bird, congrats to your son.


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Nice bird, congratulations to both of you.


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

Let that lad go deer hunting. Hard to get kids in the woods. Take em as long as they want to go. Atta Boy on that gobbler....


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

That's awesome Dan! Tell him congrats for me.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Very nice,congrats to the boy and to you!


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

turkeyt said:


> Let that lad go deer hunting. Hard to get kids in the woods. Take em as long as they want to go. Atta Boy on that gobbler....


I agree kids need more of the outdoors but another year before a deer will be good. He goes and deer hunts with me just not shooting yet he also fishes every chance he get and mushroom hunts too


----------

